# Ovulation pain after miscarriage



## laughingduck

I miscarried two weeks ago at 6 weeks and am about to ovulate now. I always get little pains around the time of ovulation but my pains are a lot worse this time. Has anyone else experienced this? Is this just hormones out of whack or should I be concerned?


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey! I am sure it's just hormones out of whack that's all. My pain was no different after both of my MC personally but I have had months where it is more noticeable than others. Sorry for your loss x


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I've seen another thread on this same topic and there were quite a few of us who experienced the same thing. I'm sure it's completely normal and nothing to worry about. It didn't last forever for me, just a few cycles.


----------



## HelgaHawx

I miscarried 5 months ago and every cycle since I have had much more intense ovulation pains. I always got them before, just not as strong and they lasted fewer days. Now they are lasting 2 weeks and start mild, increase around potential O time with sharp pains and aches, and then taper off for a week or so with pinching sensations. For me this is happening because my body is still trying to normalize after my pregnancy and I haven't ovulated on any cycle after my miscarriage. I had an appointment with my doctor today and a sonogram showed there is nothing wrong with my ovaries. Long story short...most likely nothing is wrong, your ovaries are healthy, and your body is just trying to finish resetting :)


----------



## Trying4first1

I can now say that my ov pains have been different this cycle more noticeable and I had ovulation bleeding, never had that before. First time after any of my MC's though that I've had this. Must be normal and our bodies resetting themselves :) I am on cycle 3 post MC now x


----------



## laughingduck

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one! My worst cramps were on Friday and I think I ovulated Sunday (had a temp rise on Monday). I'm still mildly crampy but hoping it's a sign of a new pregnancy, I was crampy my last pregnancy too. They say you are super fertile after a miscarriage for whatever reason, so maybe it's just hormones on overdrive! That being said, I never actually got my positive OPK, so I hope I did actually ovulate. Can you have a temp raise if you don't ovulate?


----------

